# للباحثـــــــــه عن التميز في طبخها وريحـــة بيتهـــــــا



## دلوعة العاشق (13 يوليو 2010)

للباحثــــــــــــــــه عن [URL="http://www.apl-adm.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2521"]التميز [/URL]في طبخها [URL="http://www.apl-adm.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2521"]وريحة [/URL]بيتها









السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااااااااااااااااااااااااته


لكل وحده تدور على التميـــــــــــــز في طبخهـــــــا اللحيــن بهااااااااااااارات ((أم منى)) 


تصليح بيت ونظافـــــــه ونكهــه خـااااااااااااااااصه الكل راح يسألك عن ســـر الطعــم الراااااااااائــع 


أنا جربتها والكل يقول أكلك فيه نكهه حلـــــوه والســر كان في البهارات ...


على العمووووووم أنا ماراح اطــــول في المدح عشان لا تقولـــــــــــــوا تبي تبيع وبــس ...


سعــــر العلبه 25 ريـــــال يعنـــي تستحـــق التجربه...


صورة البهارات







000000000






وعندهــــا بعد بخور (( معسل )) ريحتـــــــــــــــــه رووووووعه وصدقينــــــــــــــي إذا جربتيــــــــــه مررررررره 


تطلبيني مررررره ثانيـــــــــــــــــه ...


سعر العلبـــه 30 ريال .....


الي حااااااابـــه تجـــــــــــــرب تراسلــــــــــني علـــى الخـــــــــــاص
او على


[email protected]




وبالتوفيق للجميع... ​


----------



## دلوعة العاشق (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: للباحثـــــــــه عن التميز في طبخها وريحـــة بيتهـــــــا*

سبحااااااان الله


----------



## دلوعة العاشق (16 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: للباحثـــــــــه عن التميز في طبخها وريحـــة بيتهـــــــا*

ربي لا تحرمني عفوك ورضااااك


----------



## دلوعة العاشق (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: للباحثـــــــــه عن التميز في طبخها وريحـــة بيتهـــــــا*


----------



## دلوعة العاشق (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: للباحثـــــــــه عن التميز في طبخها وريحـــة بيتهـــــــا*

ربي احفظ وطني


----------



## دلوعة العاشق (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: للباحثـــــــــه عن التميز في طبخها وريحـــة بيتهـــــــا*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## دلوعة العاشق (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: للباحثـــــــــه عن التميز في طبخها وريحـــة بيتهـــــــا*


----------



## دلوعة العاشق (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: للباحثـــــــــه عن التميز في طبخها وريحـــة بيتهـــــــا*


----------

